# A few pics of some of my critters past and present



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I do wildlife rehab and have worked with exotic animals, so here's a few shots for your enjoyment 

OOOPS, hit the wrong button, lol


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

*forgot the pics*

sorry :rolffleyes:

wish I could find where all my other ones are, lol. I'll find them and post in another post


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

i found a few more, lol. Don't know where all the rest of them are :doh:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

gosh, 43 people looked and no one commented? Don't you like my babies, lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Cameo said:


> gosh, 43 people looked and no one commented? Don't you like my babies, lol


 You are a woman after my own heart I love critters big and small ! Keep up the good work


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing pics. I'd love the chance to get so close to so many different critters.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow how incredible! I've always adored wildlife rehabilitation, I admire and envy you for taking part in it.  What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cameo, thanks for sharing your past and present babies with us. Bet you have a lot of fun working with them. They are all so cute.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, I looked earlier but was busy and didn't really have time to reply; I often don't! But I always like to read posts and look at photos still, doesn't mean I don't love them!!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures! I absolutely love the one of the Serval. That's my dream cat, but since I know I could never own a wild animal, I will settle for a Savannah Cat (part Serval part domestic cat).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... Is that a lion?! (the cub)

And omg! You have a squirrel! n__n that's SO cute!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks y'all 

I appreciate all the opportunities I've had working with the many different species I've been entrusted with. 

The exotics, I worked with when I was a keeper at a sanctuary, where they had lions, tigers, wolves, leopards, serval, caracols, lynx, etc etc etc. I was blessed with two African lion cubs to foster and hand raise, until they were old enough to be placed in an enclosure with their "pride mates" I had them for 4 months and boy, it was time for their return, lol. Being stalked first thing in the am can be a PITA, literally!!!! I loved them tho. 
The serval, Lena, was the sweetest thing and loved her one on one time with her favorite keeper (me) who would bring her a tasty treat (pinkie rat). She would take it so easily out of my hand and then run off and jump on her high perch (10' up in the air) to eat it, then jump down and repeat, lol. So much effort for such a small treat, but that was the "wild" in her. 

I don't agree with owning any wild animals, as i've seen first hand the VICTIM'S of such ownerships. Dozen's of animals, caged, majestic, graceful and wild, wasting away in "ownership" While I've admired and appreciated the experience, it was so sad and I got burned out emotionally! It was hard work physically, but more so, mentally. 

As a rehabber, all the deer fawns, squirrel's, bunnies, opossum's, etc are released when they are able to fend for themselves or well enough to go back. The outdoor pics of the squirrel were taken at it's release and the first feel of a tree on it's feet  what a great feeling it is seeing an animal doing what it was meant to do and knowing that if it had not been for me, that lil baby squirrel would have never lived long enough to do it. I'm not bragging, please don't think that, but I believe in stewardship and feel we all should do our part in protecting the creatures that call our earth home. If it weren't for all of them, great and small, we would not exist to enjoy our lives as we know them. 

The goat is my fat pygmy goat who loves to hate my husband and see's it necessary to butt him every chance she gets. She also taught the lion cubs how to be lions! lol, They would stalk her from the tall grasses and then run and jump at her. Needless to say, she taught them a few hard lessons, lol. 

The little black Chi is my Milo, a rescue that I took in 5 years ago, with his "sister" Happygirl. They were to be PTS due to a marriage split up and they were perfectly healthy, but the people didn't want to separate them and no one wanted him. Of course, I took them and could never bring myself to place them. Failed fosters, you gotta love um 

The beagle, Hambone, was one of my performance/field trial dogs I breed/trialed/showed several years ago. He was going to his new home, that day, to be a stud dog. 

Thanks for giving me a chance to share some of what I do and for the nice comments. If you ever have a chance to volunteer your time to help, you'll be blessed many times over


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my, you have had a variety of animals. You truly have a love for all animals! 
Where are you from in NC? I live in New Bern, NC


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

You have been truly blessed to have been able to share in the lives of so many beautiful animals... and they have been so fortunate to have you, too! I really admire what you've done


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

my science teacher had a liscense to rehab wildlife, she specialized in raptors, but got a few squirrel litters each year. She would let me help bottle feed them- they are cute and all, but they stink. 

we had a few field trips to release the rehabbed birds, that was always the best part, when they would look back like they were saying "Thanks!" and then fly off, all healthy and free again. 

I am thinking about getting certified to rehab, but id probally only do small mammals, Im not a huge fan of birds, except the big ones, but I dont have room for big birds. I just have to find a class again before it starts.


----------

